# Canned Whole Chicken



## mr drinky (Oct 5, 2011)

I am at a loss for words...







Here's a link with some graphic pictures of what's inside. *Viewer discretion advised*. 

k.


----------



## The hekler (Oct 5, 2011)

"Home style goodness!" just like the whole canned chicken mom used to make.


----------



## aaronsgibson (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm, kind of like Prince Albert in a can.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 5, 2011)

I usually keep a couple around as "the power is off after a big storm, earthquake etc survival food." Not gourmet, but they aren't that bad if you just need something to fill your stomach.


----------



## heirkb (Oct 5, 2011)

Looking at those pictures, I think I'g go with canned tuna for emergencies. The pork brains in milk gravy, though, are much worse than the whole chicken. Check them out on that link. 10 days worth of cholesterol in one can!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Oct 5, 2011)

Did you see that episode of chopped? It was awesome.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 5, 2011)

rahimlee54 said:


> Did you see that episode of chopped? It was awesome.


 
I just saw it. Actually, that was why I searched for the franken-food. 

k.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 5, 2011)

I bought a chicken in a can back in the '70's, I think it was. It fell apart as it came out of the can, and I never tried it again. It did taste kind of chickeny, tho.....


----------



## MadMel (Oct 6, 2011)

Damn.. To what depths of laziness are we sinking into??


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 6, 2011)

Good grief.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 6, 2011)

The word "delicious" is used three times in the directions. "Revolting"...not even once!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 6, 2011)

Man. That's depressing.


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 7, 2011)

So if everything else tastes like chicken.....not sure I would lay money that this does


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 7, 2011)

That makes Spam look like a delicacy.

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Oct 7, 2011)

You're in Hawaii. Spam is a delicacy. :tease:


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 7, 2011)

ecchef said:


> You're in Hawaii. Spam is a delicacy. :tease:



He has a point there Stefan  I bet you even eat your Spam with schmaltz on it.

k.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2011)

Those pictures made me want to vomit, I can't fathom why someone would willingly buy these for eating. 
This guy seems to like them though: link


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 7, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can purchase one of these? Seriously I want to buy one. Can yall help me find one I've searched and found nothing.


----------



## ajhuff (Oct 7, 2011)

Maybe write and ask? Their product finder came up empty for me.

http://www.sweetsuekitchens.com:8080/ContactUs/

-AJ


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 8, 2011)

Amazon has 6 packs.


----------



## Rottman (Oct 8, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Amazon has 6 packs.


 
6 packs of boned chicken but not the whole thing as far as I can see. Theory is a pro, he can't buy chicken already boned. :happy2:


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 8, 2011)

They probably don't allow it in Germany!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005MQWR4Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 8, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> They probably don't allow it in Germany!
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005MQWR4Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


 
i'd rather eat beggin' strips.


----------



## Rottman (Oct 8, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> They probably don't allow it in Germany!
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005MQWR4Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


I did look on the US site but somehow this escaped me.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 8, 2011)

There's only 1 left in stock at Amazon. Who's going to be the lucky one? And let's see someone use a super sexy honesuki to debone it.

k.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 8, 2011)

I checked Amazon's shipping policy on this. Appropriately, it will be hand delivered by the 4 Horsemen.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 8, 2011)

Group buy!!!!!


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 8, 2011)

ecchef said:


> I checked Amazon's shipping policy on this. Appropriately, it will be hand delivered by the 4 Horsemen.


 
^^^^

Roflcopter crashing into my jar of Lmaonnaise, buddy. :jumpy:


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 8, 2011)

That's a good point. If we were living in a post apocalypse world, this chicken would be the sh!t. I'm sure that Thomas Keller would be serving it at the laundry.

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn, left out again, Amazon doesn't ship food to Hawaii. 

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 8, 2011)

Does that count as food?


----------



## Cipcich (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh no, here I go again . . .
I actually watched that episode of Chopped, and, while disgusted, held my lunch.
Tonight I turned on my TV and landed on a Piers Morgan, interviewing a guy named Joel Osteen and his Barbie wife. I barfed. 
I've seen Morgan before; kind of sad. But next to this clown Osteen, he looked like a journalistic giant.
Apparently, many people actually embrace this kind of insanity.
Kind of chicken-in-the-can religion.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 9, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Damn, left out again, Amazon doesn't ship food to Hawaii.
> 
> Stefan


 
Fear not! You still have plenty of.....


----------



## jheis (Oct 10, 2011)

There are "collector's editions" of Spam?

Jeeze really, who collects Spam?

James


----------



## Cipcich (Oct 10, 2011)

People who can't afford nice cuts of beef. A lot of them in our neighborhood . .


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hell, last I checked a can of spam costs more than a cheap steak.

That chicken is peculiar. Looks like something one of my grandmas would have pulled, that lady would can anything. Some kind of weird depression era fear of starvation I guess.


----------



## Cipcich (Oct 10, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> Some kind of weird depression era fear of starvation I guess.


My mother used to show signs of that (though she never fed me Spam. But then she never took me to Hawaii either . .).
My comment was just a simple, and not particularly well-reasoned, reminder that there are a lot of people who can't afford fancy knives, or a meal in a restaurant. As their numbers grow, it will be increasingly difficult for those of you who make knives, or prepare food, to make a living doing what you love.


----------

